# Trade Rumor I've Heard



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Spreewell for Van Horn.

I'm not sure how it would work out salary-wise, but I think it would have its positives and negatives for both teams.

*Sixers* 
Positives - They have a consistent second source of scoring. Spree can create his own shot, and his defense is a lot better than Van Horn's. 

Negatives - The Sixers lose a 6'10 body - something they need. Van Horn is also a solid rebounder and 3-point threat. Van Horn also seems to be liked in Philly.

*Knicks* 
Positives - The Knicks get rid of that big contract (although Van Horn's isn't small, either). Van Horn is a big guy who can shoot - who wouldn't want that?

Negatives - Van Horn's defense, inconsistency, and the NY fans. NY fans would be all over KVH if he slipped. 

Overall I don't think this would be good for the Knicks. What does everyone think?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

the KVH -spre deal looks ok obviously for right now the 76ers get a better player but in 3 years it should be much different as spree's game is already in decline 

plus the knicks will have a little size in the front line for once and not be such a small team they will actually be pretty big next year if that deal went through with Dyess houston doleac milos and keith 

and van horn is a pretty good rebounder when he wants to be even though he only wants to be half the time


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> the KVH -spre deal looks ok obviously for right now the 76ers get a better player but in 3 years it should be much different as spree's game is already in decline
> 
> plus the knicks will have a little size in the front line for once and not be such a small team they will actually be pretty big next year if that deal went through with Dyess houston doleac milos and keith
> ...


i think you are out there by yourself on that sprewell is better than van horn comment.forget the fact that van horn was the second pick in the draft a few years back,he is a big guy who will give you 16 and 8 a night and maybe more on a team where he gets a few more shots.sprewell is,as you say on the way down,he has poor work habits and is basically a backup 2g on that team.if i'm the knicks i make that deal in a new york minute.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> i think you are out there by yourself on that sprewell is better than van horn comment.forget the fact that van horn was the second pick in the draft a few years back,he is a big guy who will give you 16 and 8 a night and maybe more on a team where he gets a few more shots.sprewell is,as you say on the way down,he has poor work habits and is basically a backup 2g on that team.if i'm the knicks i make that deal in a new york minute.


then why is it the knicks want more from the deal?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> then why is it the knicks want more from the deal?


dont they all want more from any deal?.hey i'm not in charge of the kvh fan club and for what he makes he may not be a good fit for some teams but latrell spreewell,please.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

sprewell has been all-nba and is an all-star level player 

keith van horn is neither ....so i cant see how its so cut and dry in the favor of van horn as you are making it out to be


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Which player would you rather see with Dice*

is the real question...If you are going to make Dice your inside presence and houstob you outside,you probably would want van horn as a third option..I would hate to see Spree go,but hes a 32 y.o. shooting guard playing small foward


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*truth i agree*

i think van horn would be a better fit ....although philly thought the same thing and they are wanting to trade van horn after a half season for a 2 guard when they are literally full of shooting guards already

but being a better fit does not mean he's a better player just perhaps better for the knicks


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: truth i agree*



> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> i think van horn would be a better fit ....although philly thought the same thing and they are wanting to trade van horn after a half season for a 2 guard when they are literally full of shooting guards already
> 
> but being a better fit does not mean he's a better player just perhaps better for the knicks


you got the link that says they are trying to trade kvh?and also lets be realistic about mcdyess,he hasnt played for 2 years,you may have to go on without him.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: truth i agree*



> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> you got the link that says they are trying to trade kvh?and also lets be realistic about mcdyess,he hasnt played for 2 years,you may have to go on without him.


check any newspaper that mentions the 76ers since all star weekend and you'll find that larry brown is actively trying to trade KVH while their most tradeable commodity is D.coleman(9.4 mil.ending contract) they are trying to saddle teams with Vanhorn in a lot of cases by combining the 2

and the knicks have no desire to go on without mcdyess he is (even though he hasn't played) the centerpiece of the team and is probably the only player they aren't trying to trade


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

I want to see Dice and spree play together next season. Van Horn would look bad in orange and blue. Knicks need to get some Charles Oakley's,anthony mason's,xavier mcdaniels,derek harper's again not softies like KVH. Spree is a warrior and represents what NYC and the Knicks are all about.


----------



## Jeff van Gumby (Feb 22, 2003)

Headline from Alternate Dimension:

Van Horn sparks 4th quarter Knicks victory!

Van Horn doesn't have any fire. He can't steal the ball and play defense like Spree. He is just a bigger Houston who can't shoot as well.


----------

